# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  О наименовании статей

## Д.Срибный

По правилам энциклопедии статьи о персоналиях именуются так:

Фамилия, Имя Отчество (например, Лермонтов, Михаил Юрьевич); для иностранцев — Фамилия, Имя и приставка (де, дю, д', фон, дер, ван, ди и др.) (например, Ларошфуко, Франсуа де);

Предлогаю следовать этому правилу, то есть ставить запятую после фамилии.

Кроме того, есть рекомендация:

Создавайте как можно больше перенаправлений на статьи о персоналиях, обращая особое внимание на букву «ё»:

    * Хрущёв, Никита Сергеевич
    * Хрущёв, Никита
    * Хрущёв
    * Никита Хрущёв
    * Никита Сергеевич Хрущёв
    * Хрущев, Никита Сергеевич
    * Хрущев, Никита
    * Хрущев
    * Никита Хрущев
    * Никита Сергеевич Хрущев

Т.е. основную статью пишем под названием "Хрущев, Никита Сергеевич". Для всех остальных вариантов написания делаем перенаправления - это облегчит поиск в энциклопедии.

Перенаправление делается так.
Создаем статью с альтернативным названием и в поле для текста статьи ставим один единственный таг:

#REDIRECT [[Название статьи, куда будет перенаправлено]]

----------


## А.Мельников

> Предлогаю следовать этому правилу, то есть ставить запятую после фамилии.


Я думаю запятая здесь лишняя.

----------


## А.Мельников

Дима, надо всё-таки решить этот вопрос, пока дело далеко не зашло. В бумажных энциклопедиях я нигде не видел, чтобы фамилия от имени запятой отделялась. Да и представь ситуацию: пришёл посетитель информацию о ком-то найти. Ещё надо догадаться фамилию через запятую писать.

----------


## А.Мельников

> Создавайте как можно больше перенаправлений на статьи о персоналиях


А надо ли? По поиску и так найдёт. Другое дело, если есть синонимы. Особенно актуально в терминах. Например, крыло - плоскость, винт - пропеллер. Здесь уже редирект нужен. По персоналиям наверно можно ограничиться вриантами с полным именем и с инициалами.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Насчет запятой, не буду упираться, вопрос не принципиальный. Давайте без запятой в формате "Фамилия Имя Отчество".
Перенаправления - это рекомендация. Можно ограничиться и поиском, но с перенаправлениями удобнее. Так что если есть время, то почему не поставить?

Еще все-же надо определиться с подписями (см.соседнюю ветку).

----------

